# Various photo's i've taken recently



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are a few photo's i took at a local dog training club earlier this month. I just love taking photo's of peoples dogs and seeing the reaction on there face when they see the photo's. I get alot of satisfaction from my hobby, thats probably why i spend most weekends on my knees snapping dogs all day lol.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh very nice!....

You have a talent there... or is it a good Camera...


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

They're fantastic. I especially lve the two border collies 

Sh x


----------



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOh very nice!....
> 
> You have a talent there... or is it a good Camera...


I'd like to think it's a bit of both lol.

I do use Canon digital slr's with the professional lenses, (it's the lenses that make the difference, oh and the camera settings of course lol)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mallyfield said:


> I'd like to think it's a bit of both lol.
> 
> I do use Canon digital slr's with the professional lenses, (it's the lenses that make the difference, oh and the camera settings of course lol)


Of corse it is....they are great!....keep up the good work...:thumbup1:


----------



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> They're fantastic. I especially lve the two border collies
> 
> Sh x


If you like border collies you may like this photo


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Mallyfield said:


> If you like border collies you may like this photo


Lovely, but its the feeling of anticipation in the first ones that caught me, they look like they're just waiting for the release command....

I have an olympus slr, which I love, but I'm ashamed to say I always have the setting on auto as I can never remember what I'm supposed to use!
Even so it takes good movement shots. (Not a patch on yours...)


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Lovely pics.... especially the Lab*


----------



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Lovely, but its the feeling of anticipation in the first ones that caught me, they look like they're just waiting for the release command....
> 
> I have an olympus slr, which I love, but I'm ashamed to say I always have the setting on auto as I can never remember what I'm supposed to use!
> Even so it takes good movement shots. (Not a patch on yours...)


The secret with action shots is make sure the shutter speed is 640 or above, the faster the better (upto 2000/1)

Your more than welcome to come along to one of my photoshoots and i'll show you how to use your camera in manual mode and talk you through the varous settings.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you.

Just had a look at your website - really impressive! 
Is it a full time business?


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW!! Great pics! Wish my lot would sit still for me to get a decent pic!!

Great looking dogs 2! Lovin the collies..


----------



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just had a look at your website - really impressive!
> Is it a full time business?


It's just a hobby that i do at weekends and my days off. The proceeds of which helps pay for more camera equipment etc. Thats how i can keep my rates so reasonable
I also do alot of photography to help dog charities etc. Last year i did some work for springer rescue auctioning photoshoots etc.

Does this site have an adopted charity?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.
It's a great one of the rottie.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Mallyfield said:


> It's just a hobby that i do at weekends and my days off. The proceeds of which helps pay for more camera equipment etc. Thats how i can keep my rates so reasonable
> I also do alot of photography to help dog charities etc. Last year i did some work for springer rescue auctioning photoshoots etc.
> 
> Does this site have an adopted charity?


Don't think so, though i think alot of members would like it to have. Perhaps pm Mark the owner?


----------

